# Mr Atha's - Leeds



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

While everyone was off at the grind off , I was visiting friends in Leeds ( a pre arranged long standing commitment ,hence no grind off for me ). I did though have the chance to visit this delightful cafe in the city centre (thanks for the tipoff spukey)

Anyway delightful decor ,amazing array of cakes, a warm welcome from a hip hop barista at the front ,and drinks served by a gent in a bowler hat (resembling an extra from a Clock Work Orange ) . Plus the added theatre of a lever 3 group.

Anyway had the house flat white and a delightful piece of cheesecake. Both wonderful , if your in town go visit .

View attachment 2795


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Just seen this! It is a very good coffee shop, excellent coffee, look and atmosphere. My favourite in Leeds.

O'h and it is Mrs. Athas not Mr. haha, not seen her like so she may be a bit manly looking!


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

It's great, but it's Mrs Atha's!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

photojonny said:


> It's great, but it's Mrs Atha's!


whoopsie, dont know how to change the thread title


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I concur whole-heartedly! Mrs Athas is my favourite coffee place in Leeds. Apart from the amazing coffee, the place itself is quirky and refreshingly different. I love the "charity shop" china they serve tea and cakes with and the staff are genuinely coffee nuts with infectious enthusiasm for their craft. Great place....


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not there personally today but my Family are enjoying the coffee.

Out of interest, whose coffee is it?. They think Hasbean


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When I was in I think they had a house blend that hasbean had made for them , correct me if I am wrong though Leeds people


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes Hasbean, it's their own blend called Mrs Atha's Tipple! They always have a guest espresso on which is what i usually get as an espresso, the tipple is nice in milk.

Mark


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

photojonny said:


> It's great, but it's Mrs Atha's!


If there is a MRS. then there has to be a Mr.

Ms on the other hand....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Was here again today ,as Had a meeting in Leeds and got 30 minutes for a break in the town centre , hot footed it across. Tried a house blend flat white. Tasting notes on board described it as " boozy , stewed fruit " , hit the nail on the head . Absolutely gorgeous , fruity, boozy taste with rich milk . One the best best tasting milk drinks this year, pulled on a three group lever ! Great lemon drizzle cake as well .


----------

